# And *poof* Piratecat vanishes!



## Piratecat (Sep 22, 2003)

Three weeks of business travel, and a lot of work to do. I'll be pretty scarce for about 2-3 weeks. If you folks see something that needs my attention, please email me, but best to depend on the other mods/admins.  I won't see any threads quickly, as I'll be without an internet connection for a good period of time.

Thanks!

PS I'll update the story hour Wednesday, for folks who are interested. Planes are great places to write.


----------



## Hand of Evil (Sep 22, 2003)

Have a good trip.


----------



## alsih2o (Sep 22, 2003)

travel safe, do well.


----------



## ergeheilalt (Sep 22, 2003)

What is that phrase?

Oh yeah! When the cat's away, the mice will play...

Make sure to find some time to have fun PC.

Erge


----------



## Harlock (Sep 22, 2003)

Make it fun p-kitty... we'll keep the litterbox warm for ya!


----------



## Hand of Evil (Sep 22, 2003)

Harlock said:
			
		

> we'll keep the litterbox warm for ya!




That just sounds wrong, warm spot in the pool wrong!


----------



## diaglo (Sep 22, 2003)

pkitty vanishes and the boards go blank for me for like 3 1/2 hrs....sure i get the picture.


----------



## Squirrel Nutkin (Sep 22, 2003)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> And *poof* Piratecat vanishes!



Heh, Piratecat is a poofter.


----------



## diaglo (Sep 22, 2003)

Squirrel Nutkin said:
			
		

> Heh, Piratecat is a poofter.




no that's Dinkeldog.


----------



## LightPhoenix (Sep 22, 2003)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> Three weeks of business travel, and a lot of work to do. I'll be pretty scarce for about 2-3 weeks.



If that's what you want to call our time together...   I thought I meant more to you than just business!


----------



## Nebin (Sep 23, 2003)

~ Waves Bye-Bye~ Hope you get back to the Kitty Mansion before Herself eats all the "Shrooms I sent.


----------



## William Ronald (Sep 23, 2003)

Have a safe trip, Piratecat.  I am sure the boards will be fine while you are gone.  If not, I am sure that ArthurQ will blame you.


----------



## BrooklynKnight (Sep 23, 2003)

William Ronald said:
			
		

> Have a safe trip, Piratecat. I am sure the boards will be fine while you are gone. If not, I am sure that ArthurQ will blame you.



HEY!


----------



## Gez (Sep 23, 2003)

Fare thee well, Captain Kitty!


----------



## Hand of Evil (Sep 23, 2003)

Someone should come up with a 'where is PirateCat' theme, name a place and then a reason why he would not be there.


----------



## the Jester (Sep 23, 2003)

Have fun- seeya in a while!


----------



## Gnome Berzerker (Sep 23, 2003)

When the cat's away...


----------



## Hand of Evil (Sep 24, 2003)

Gnome Berzerker said:
			
		

> When the cat's away...



Darkness falls...


----------



## LightPhoenix (Sep 24, 2003)

Hand of Evil said:
			
		

> Someone should come up with a 'where is PirateCat' theme, name a place and then a reason why he would not be there.



(Apologies to Rockapella)

Well he sneaks around the world from Kiev to Carolina,
He's a sticky-fingered filcher from Berlin down to Belize,
He'll take you for a ride on a slow boat to China,
Tell me where in the world is Piratecat?

Steal their Seoul in South Korea, make Antarctica cry Uncle,
From the Red Sea to Greenland they'll be singing the blues,
Well they never Arkansas him steal the Mekong from the jungle,
Tell me where in the world is Piratecat?

He'll go from Nashville to Norway, Bonaire to Zimbabwe,
Chicago to Czechoslovakia and back!

Well he'll ransack Pakistan and run a scam in Scandinavia,
Then he'll stick 'em up Down Under and go pick-pocket Perth,
He put the "mean" in misdemeanor when he stole the beans from Lima,
Tell me where in the world is Piratecat?

Oh tell me where in the world is... Oh tell me where can he be?
Ooh, Botswana to Thailand, Milan via Amsterdam,
Mali to Bali, Ohio, Oahu...!
Well he glides around the globe and he'll flimflam every nation,
He's a double-dealing diva with a taste for thievery,
His itinerary's loaded up with moving violations,
Tell me where in the world is Piratecat?


----------



## Pbartender (Sep 24, 2003)

LightPhoenix said:
			
		

> Tell me where in the world is Piratecat?
> 
> He'll go from Nashville to Norway, Bonaire to Zimbabwe,
> Chicago to Czechoslovakia and back!




Funny...  I just saw him here in Chicago...
Does that mean I get a prize?


----------



## NinjaDog (Sep 24, 2003)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> I'll be pretty scarce for about 2-3 weeks. If you folks see something that needs my attention, please email me, but best to depend on the other mods/admins.  I won't see any threads quickly, as I'll be without an internet connection for a good period of time.





Say it again and again! Nothing brings more pleasure to my ears!


----------



## Nifelhein (Sep 28, 2003)

Pirate Cat evil counterpart appears on OT thread... and shows why he vanished, to make the threads a place of caos!


----------

